# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Groei hormonen

## ferdi1989

Weet iemand waar ik groei hormonen kan krijgen om te groeien, ik ben 158 en ik ben 21jaar ik wil graag 175 groeien en hoeveel kost 't en waar zou ik graag willen weten als iemnad dat weet laat mij iets weten ik zal jullie dankbaar zijn 

hoeveel kost 't en waar kan ik 't kopen laat mij dan iets weten a.u.b.! IK WIL GRAAG GROEIEN ben niet te vreden met mijn lengte ben 1.58 en ik ben al 21jaar ben een jongen papa van een kind en mijn vriendin heeft me verlaten wegens mijn lengte...

ik heb soort absoriasus ziekte va, stress ik gebruik een zalf met 't naam Dovobet 60g al 1 jaar maar dat blijft verder terug komen de ziekte's is er misschien een andere medicatie ervoor ??? zo ja welke <,,, zend me een antwoord aub

xxn groetjes ferdi 1989 :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ferdi,

Ik weet helaas niets van een bepaald medicijn wat je binnen no time naar de lengte van 1.75 kan brengen. Als je hier meer over zou willen weten zou je dat denk ik het beste kunnen vragen bij je huisarts.

Over de Absoriasis weet ik helaas ook niets, deze ziekte komt heel weinig voor en er is weinig over bekend. Misschien ook een vraagje voor de huisarts? Laat het er iig niet bij zitten totdat je meer informatie weet!

Sterkte en succes

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ppolleke

Als je groeischijven 'dicht' is het onmogelijk om nog te groeien in lengte. In de breedte kan dit nog minimaal met oa groeihormoon. Dit wordt al enkele jaren voorgeschreven bij sommige CVS patienten (daar kan je meer info krijgen desondanks die maar een relatieve kleine dosis krijgen max.2-3iu per dag).
Indien je wil weten wat dit met je doet zal je het zelf moeten uitproberen maar verwacht geen wonderen. Hier en daar zal het je lichaam een beetje kunnen ondersteunen maar je moet niet geloven wat ze er allemaal over schrijven. En alle natuurlijke preparaten zelfs indien ingespoten werken 'niet' of 'onvoldoende' om een merkbaar verschil te verkrijgen. Dosissen van minimum 5iu en 10iu kan je wel wat merken. Voor betere reultaten wordt dit gecombineerd met Insuline , T3 schildklier hormoon, en nog vele meer omdat er zovele factoren elkaar beinvloeden maar dan met je wel weten wat je doet. En natuurlijk hangt er voor een matig 'eventueel' resultaat een zeer stevig prijskaartje aan vast. Wel zeer snel een duidelijk effect op het hoofdhaar en de huid...na een 2 weken merkt je dit al...alle andere eventuele voordelen beginnen na 3-6-9 of pas na 12 maand.

----------

